# Hackers continue to hack through Gmail labels and filters



## HelpMe510 (Jul 22, 2019)

How can I stop hackers from making email filters to filter out certain emails? I found out that what was happening recently. They did it to my YouTube email notifications, Facebook and Twitter, through my Gmail account.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Do the standard thing : change your password to a long and complex pass phrase.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Seems to be related to your previous thread:
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/sync-data-hacked-in-google.1230401/

I will ask a mod to merge threads.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Closing, please continue in the original thread.


----------

